# Camo stencils



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

any one have some used camo stencils for sale, don't want to pay $100 for some from outdoor stores, just need to paint new boat, looking for marsh grass,


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

my buddy owns key outdoors and they make some great stencils for about 20 bucks they sell them at gander mountain they are great his web site www.keyoutdoors.com


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

sorry its www.keyoutdoors.net


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I bought a set at cabelas.com for pretty cheap..maybe 20 bucks...it included 2 patterns so that they can be layered, 3d look



dang_ol said:


> any one have some used camo stencils for sale, don't want to pay $100 for some from outdoor stores, just need to paint new boat, looking for marsh grass,


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Academy sell's this very same product. Just there 20 minutes ago. 9.99 seemed like a heck of a deal to me.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I made my own...very cheap and worked great. I got some images I liked on line, printed them out, laminated them (with the stikcy sheet stuff, I don't have a machine), and went from there.

For grass I just drew on a manilla folder, laminated that, and cut it out with a razor blade.

The twigs are hand painted.

A little bit more work, but definitely CHEAP. Definitely doable.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

hey that looks great I might do that to my canoe


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

went to gander mountain today just to get some stencil, spent 117 dollars, got to the truck and completely forgot to go look for them, but i thinking about just making my own, thanks guy's.


----------

